# Digital Thermometer - Any recommendations?



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

I have an uncanny ability to blow through digital thermometers (I go through about one a year).

Last night I nearly ruined dinner (thick boneless pork chops) after a let's-find-out-the-hard-way-the-thermometer-isn't-working experience when relying on my latest one. It came on fine and it read the temperature (or at least what I thought was an accurate temperature) . . . but, when it wouldn't go above 80 degrees, I started to get suspicious.

Now I have a few questions . . .

Should I be able to get more than one year out of a digital thermometer? 
I'm aware that a true 'instant read' is unreasonable. Some are advertised as 2 seconds, some 4-6 seconds, etc. The faster the better . . . assuming it's an accurate read . . . but how fast can I expect a digital thermometer to read? 
Does anyone have any experience with ThermoPro digital thermometers? They're under $20 on Amazon. That seems pretty inexpensive compared with what I've spent in the past.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

We have been using Taylor 9878E thermometers. About $15. I had been using the same one for years when the probe broke off from the head one day. I had a spare purchased at the same time and when I went to use it, it acted like yours. So the backup now was a regular dial thermometer actually given to us by the HD.

I ordered three more 9878Es and keep two in stock. My original ones were so old that they don't make them in that color anymore. Don't think they owe me anything.

It's easy to get caught up in things like how fast these things read. Personally, I don't care as long as it's a few seconds compared to a dial thermometer. I can't see spending a lot of money considering you should have a few. Anything more than $20 is a waste of money AFAIC.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

loomchick said:


> Should I be able to get more than one year out of a digital thermometer?


Absolutely



loomchick said:


> I'm aware that a true 'instant read' is unreasonable. Some are advertised as 2 seconds, some 4-6 seconds, etc. The faster the better . . . assuming it's an accurate read . . . but how fast can I expect a digital thermometer to read?


All quick read thermometers will at least take a few seconds, but in all frankness you'd be surprised at how long some cheap digital thermometers take to register temp.



loomchick said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ThermoPro digital thermometers? They're under $20 on Amazon. That seems pretty inexpensive compared with what I've spent in the past.


I dont have any experience with ThermoPro, but I'd easily recommend a thermometer by Cooper Atkins. The are quick read, accurate, and built to last. Working in a health care facility, I'm temping things all day long, these will last.



The latter has a longer probe you might find useful for larger roasts.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I use a therma pen and am happy with it. It's not cheap though but it has lasted me a long time.
As back up I use my bbq probes....


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Did you check the battery?


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

jimyra said:


> Did you check the battery?


Yes.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

@minas6907 Apparently you can't link to Amazon here, all I see is a smiling Amazon logo.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I assume the DPP400W? Yeah, those are good but I don't like the display on the side.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.testo.com/en-US/set-testo-106/p/0563-1063
this is my favorite, accurate and fast reaction time


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Wow! That's a big sucker and expensive too at around $60. Judging by the suppliers it's being sold to the HVAC trade and industrial even though the manufacturer touts it for food. By the looks of it it would do well in an HVAC technicians tool box. I can see why no food service suppliers carry it. Not the kind of thing you would put in your coat pocket.

And again with the display on the side.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

halb said:


> Wow! That's a big sucker and expensive too at around $60. Judging by the suppliers it's being sold to the HVAC trade and industrial even though the manufacturer touts it for food. By the looks of it it would do well in an HVAC technicians tool box. I can see why no food service suppliers carry it. Not the kind of thing you would put in your coat pocket.
> 
> And again with the display on the side.


;-) most of structured caterers use them over here
best wishes


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a $3 digital pen in a discount store several years ago, has nice thin tip, fast readout, accuracy good enough, and it still works! And I'd guess you needn't concern yourself overmuch with theft. I admire cooks who can intuitively and by touch determine internal temps, but in 50+ years of home cooking I never developed reliable skill here.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

my digital thermometer








reliable and long lasting :~)


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

rick alan said:


> I bought a $3 digital pen in a discount store several years ago, has nice thin tip, fast readout, accuracy good enough, and it still works! And I'd guess you needn't concern yourself overmuch with theft. I admire cooks who can intuitively and by touch determine internal temps, but in 50+ years of home cooking I never developed reliable skill here.












;-)


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

cheflayne said:


> my digital thermometer
> View attachment 67287
> 
> reliable and long lasting :~)


Get your finger out of my soup!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I use a Thermapen it's instant read and folds up for pocket, or handy storage. I've had it for 4-5 years and only had to replace the battery once since new. You can get a refurb for less than new.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

thomas fontaine said:


> View attachment 67289
> 
> 
> ;-)


Well conceived concept but, Ahaha Yeh, good luck to me till I'm doing a few dozen varied meat dishes a night. ;-)~


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Not to self (as the originator of this thread) . . . make sure it's reading Fahrenheit, not Celsius.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

loomchick said:


> Not to self (as the originator of this thread) . . . make sure it's reading Fahrenheit, not Celsius.


Ahahahahaha! belated


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought myself a Thermapen and love it. Quick and accurate and best of all, no one questions my reading when I use it.


----------

